# للبيع شقه لقطه فى الرحاب 120متر



## اسلام محمد (23 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 123102
شقـه مميزه للبيـع فى الرحـاب 120 متر في بمكـان مميـزعبـاره عن (2)غرفة نوم وريسبشين 3 قطع و (2) حمام ومطبخ
	الشقـه بالدورالثـالـث 
	المطلوب 580 الف جنية
للاتــصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (23 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع شقه لقطه فى الرحاب 120متر*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

